# Job for Young, Motivated Person?



## DanSpain (May 19, 2009)

Hi there,

Ive just come to Benalmadena until the end of August and im looking for some work, Im 17 and up for anything if you know of anything or have anything please let me know.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

DanSpain said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Ive just come to Benalmadena until the end of August and im looking for some work, Im 17 and up for anything if you know of anything or have anything please let me know.
> 
> Thanks for you help!


Hi Dan

Well firstly I dont want to get your hopes up - I dont have a job to offer you sadly! 

but secondly, what I really wanted to say was how great it was to see your post .... at 17 - enthusiastic! polite! and keen to earn some money and work for it! ... Brilliant .... shuts all those up who paint a lot of teens with the same brush! ... I knew there were lots of good young people out there!!

I really hope you get an opportunity from someone somewhere!!

Good luck!:wave::wave:
Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Dan, yes, well done for having a go!!! You could try looking in the local newspapers, sur in English and Friday ad are both on line and may have something?? Or you could go to the bars and restaurants in your area and ask them if they need any staff?? 

Good luck

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya and welcome to the forum,

We were in Marbella at the weekend and 2 bars were advertising jobs in their windows, they are both situated near to the Orange Tree Square, cannot remember the names of the bars, but both are just off the top left corner of the square.

Good luck, Dave


----------



## clare_cecile (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Dan...I'm 20 and in the same boat! We are moving to Malaga until September, apartment sorted now we just need jobs! We speak a bit of Spanish so hopefully that will help!
Good luck!!  

Clare


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

clare_cecile said:


> apartment sorted now we just need jobs
> 
> Clare



Lol - now we just need jobs - classic


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

theres a lot of competition for bar/restaurant type work from Spanish and bilingual expat kids along the coast at the mo. The schools/colleges are breaking up and they're all down there job hunting

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

You say that you would do anything these are straight from Sur in English



> STRAIGHT/Bi open minded males 18 to 21 required for private photo sessions. Good rates of pay. 659383536


 might have a problem with the age.



> LAPDANCERS wanted Benalmadena Costa, male and female no experience needed. 652845653 after 2 pm. [email protected]



Good luck with it


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mayotom said:


> You say that you would do anything these are straight from Sur in English
> 
> might have a problem with the age.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha! nice one Mayotom - I also saw an ad in a malaga paper this week for people to assemble ball point pens at home! how many must you need to assemble to pay the rent!! my god ..... unfortunately my lapdancing days are over me thinks .... but making up biros may be another option if Im ever out of work.

Sue:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> ha ha ha ha! nice one Mayotom - I also saw an ad in a malaga paper this week for people to assemble ball point pens at home! how many must you need to assemble to pay the rent!! my god ..... unfortunately my lapdancing days are over me thinks .... but making up biros may be another option if Im ever out of work.
> 
> Sue:clap2:


hhhhmmm, we could still do it Sue, in my case as long as the dont mind a few stretch marks, cellulite and wobbly bits in the wrong places???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> hhhhmmm, we could still do it Sue, in my case as long as the dont mind a few stretch marks, cellulite and wobbly bits in the wrong places????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hey belive me Jo I think we could earn a bob or two .... some men prefer the mature look! I remember a couple of years ago a very attractive 40 ish gentleman told me that "young women are attractive - but real women are over 40 and sexy" !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hey belive me Jo I think we could earn a bob or two .... some men prefer the mature look! I remember a couple of years ago a very attractive 40 ish gentleman told me that "young women are attractive - but real women are over 40 and sexy" !!



FIND THAT MAN!!!!!!!


jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am that man!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am that man!


"very attractive 40 ish gentleman"... uuummmmm????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> "very attractive 40 ish gentleman"... uuummmmm?????
> 
> Jo xxx


:focus:

ok so there are not many jobs about, but these pesky kids seek adventure
and thus maybe we can try and give them a little constructive advice

I'll start.

To the original poster. I would seriously go round all the bars and restaurants if you don't mind that kind of work. It might also be worth you popping into some of the golf courses and asking in the main buildings as I imagine a lot of people forget that such places need workers also

Good luck, Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> :focus:
> 
> ok so there are not many jobs about, but these pesky kids seek adventure
> and thus maybe we can try and give them a little constructive advice
> ...


... and what about olive picking, fruit picking... I also would have thought that some of the "youth hostel" type places would have a list of available work??? well its a start??!

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> ... and what about olive picking, fruit picking... I also would have thought that some of the "youth hostel" type places would have a list of available work??? well its a start??!
> 
> Jo xxx


Supermarkets might also be worth looking at, as lots of em about and they will need more workers during the summer, thats for sure


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> :focus:
> 
> ok so there are not many jobs about, but these pesky kids seek adventure
> and thus maybe we can try and give them a little constructive advice
> ...


Nice one. Also, holiday cover is huge. Any manual labour post is a short term target. Some needing the language, others not. Stock replenishment at just about any outlet. General logistics manual work - from fruit picking to lugging boxes in wharehouses.

Do try the labourer market classics like Adecco. Temp staff required all the time - and in the south, there might be some temp posts where language is not a huge must have. They're bound to have offices in the major towns. Google for their addresses and get in touch. See if English only will get you anything short term... you never know. Also, with a company like that, you will not be cheated out of the last pay cheque or some such.

Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## DanSpain (May 19, 2009)

Haha sorry i havnt been on in a while.. I have a job in Telesales but that was a NO go! Haha..

Still currently actively seeking work. It´s still bringing me down and it´s quite depressing even with the sunshine.. But all will work out in the end as they say!

 x P.S 

I´ve decided to set up residence here also so thumbs up to that!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

DanSpain said:


> Haha sorry i havnt been on in a while.. I have a job in Telesales but that was a NO go! Haha..
> 
> Still currently actively seeking work. It´s still bringing me down and it´s quite depressing even with the sunshine.. But all will work out in the end as they say!
> 
> ...


Hi Dan

Well you still sound sort of bright and happy! I know its not easy to find work here at the moment - and telesales can be a real initiation ceremony for lots of newcomers!  .... but they arent all bad - one or two are ok if you can take the repetitive nature of the work ... but Ive kown people who have done pretty well out of it.....keep your chin up, keep smiling and I hope something comes your way really soon.........try not to let it get you down!!!!!

Sue


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hey belive me Jo I think we could earn a bob or two .... some men prefer the mature look! I remember a couple of years ago a very attractive 40 ish gentleman told me that "young women are attractive - but real women are over 40 and sexy" !!


Jo and Sue - don't do yourselves a disservice now!! I am sure that even us unattractive 40ish gentlemen find you ladies extremely sexy!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Jo and Sue - don't do yourselves a disservice now!! I am sure that even us unattractive 40ish gentlemen find you ladies extremely sexy!!


Well I dunno about Sue cos shes still retained her youthful looks, but I think my days of being sexy are long gone!!!!! Hey, Tony, wheres your piccie gone cos it wasnt "unattractive" LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well I dunno about Sue cos shes still retained her youthful looks, but I think my days of being sexy are long gone!!!!! Hey, Tony, wheres your piccie gone cos it wasnt "unattractive" LOL
> 
> Jo xxxx


You flatter me ... but I dont often get that so Im going to languish in it all day  but dont worry it will wear off soon ... anyway you were stressed, hot and drunk on coca cola when we met so your eyes may have been playing up!


----------

